# konkurierende USE-Einstellungen! - gelöst

## Puschi

Hallo an alle,

beim neuerlichen Installieren von chromium beschwert sich portage das es für dev-libs/libxml2 unterschiedliche Use-Einstellungen haben will.

meiner ich # equery hasuse icu

 * Searching for USE flag icu ... 

[IP-] [  ] dev-db/sqlite-3.7.12.1:3

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/boost-1.48.0-r2:1.48

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.8.0_rc1:2

[IP-] [  ] net-nds/openldap-2.4.30:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.8.2:4

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.8.2:4

von portage gefordert :

dev-libs/libxml2 icu.

für chromium aber

dev-libs/libxml2 -icu.

Ich habe dev-libs/icu 49.1.1-r1 installiert.

Mit den unteren Einstellungen habe ich dann erst mal chromium installiert.

So weit so gut.

Bei einem erneuten emerge -pvuDN world bzw emerge -pv --depclean mosert portage aber wieder, siehe oben.

Damit könnte ich auch noch leben. Ich könnte chromium deinsstallieren, die die USE-Variable ändern und dann aktualisieren und dann chromium wieder installieren.

Nur leider ist chromium ein Riesenpaket das ewig braucht zum emergen.

Auf die Dauer ist das also keine Alternative.

Da ich oft Programme ausprobiere bekomme ich weiterhin mit emerge -pv --depclean Probleme wenn ich die überschüssigen Abhängigkeiten nach dem Deinstallieren entfernen will. Dann weigert sich portage irgendetwas zu entfernen. Erst muss ich die USE-Variablen berichtigen, siehe oben.

Also das klassische Henne-Ei-Problem.

Kann mir jemand helfen dieses Problem zu lösen.

Ist es möglich unterschiedliche USE-Variablen auf ein ebuild anzuwenden? 

Was kann ich sonst noch machen?

vielen Dank

PuschiLast edited by Puschi on Fri Jul 13, 2012 5:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bell

```
echo "dev-libs/libxml2 -icu" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

Damit sollte Portage für libxml2 den "USE="icu" nicht mehr wollen.

----------

## Josef.95

 *bell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo "dev-libs/libxml2 -icu" >> /etc/portage/package.use
> ```
> ...

  bell nein, das wird in diesen Fall vermutlich nicht funktionieren da chromium dev-libs/libxml2[icu] fordert.

Zugegeben, diese icu gstreamer USE Abhängigkeiten zwischen qt-webkit libxml2 und chromium sind zZt nicht ganz einfach...

@Puschi

Ein Vorschlag:

Setze die USE-Flags selbst passend in die /etc/portage/package.use

Folgendes sollte vermutlich passen: (sowohl für chromium, als auch für qt-webkit[gstreamer]) 

```
x11-libs/qt-core icu

x11-libs/qt-webkit gstreamer icu

dev-libs/libxml2 icu
```

```
emerge -avuDN world
```

----------

## Puschi

Hallo Josef.95,

ja das war das Problem! 

Danke an Dich und alle anderen.

Pusch

----------

